# A few pics of my 92fs



## Krab (Mar 18, 2008)

Here are a few shots of my recently cleaned 92fs. They're not high quality pics, but they're better than the ones I had taken before. Anyways, I was a bit bored today and decided to snap these shots. First pic shows the skeletonized hammer I recently installed.


----------



## mels95yj (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice looking INOX! :smt023

Mel


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

Great looking firearm :smt1099


----------



## Krab (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks guys! I've been trying to figure out what to tinker with next. Any ideas?


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

D spring and possibly replace some of the polymer parts for metal?


----------



## Krab (Mar 18, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing, but wasn't sure if adding a stainless trigger would look out of place on the black/silver scheme. D-spring has already been done too. A set of laser grips would be nice, but the $300 price tag is pretty steep...


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

Just get a black metal trigger.

I read that itw as 2003 when they switched to the polymer parts.


----------



## Krab (Mar 18, 2008)

Hmmm, I didn't know they sold black metal triggers, I just figured they were the polymer triggers. I don't see it on Olhasso's site (only the blue and stainless ones), do you know where I can buy a black one?


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

Krab said:


> Hmmm, I didn't know they sold black metal triggers, I just figured they were the polymer triggers. I don't see it on Olhasso's site (only the blue and stainless ones), do you know where I can buy a black one?


You can likely pick one up on gunbroker or at the Beretta Forum if you post a WTB ad.


----------



## Peacemaker (Nov 20, 2006)

nice pistol you have there............:smt023


----------



## Krab (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments guys! I just finished taking my CHL course, sent off the paper work and ordered a holster so I can carry from Andrews Leather. I'll post pics of the holster and pistol once the holster arrives. It's a MacDaniel II crossdraw for those that are curious. :smt023


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

Do you have your CHL yet?

I just started carrying my 92FS recently - using a Comptac holster. I like it a lot.

I plan to get a lasermax guiderod for it in the fall.


----------



## Krab (Mar 18, 2008)

beretta-neo said:


> Do you have your CHL yet?
> 
> I just started carrying my 92FS recently - using a Comptac holster. I like it a lot.
> 
> I plan to get a lasermax guiderod for it in the fall.


Still waiting on the CHL to arrive. It's been a little over 5 months now, IIRC. I hope I won't have to wait much longer. Those lasermax guiderods seem pretty cool.


----------



## wheelgunnerfla (Oct 21, 2009)

sweeeettt!


----------

